# ‼️ NEW VILLAGER MOVE IN GLITCH ‼️



## Dork (Apr 4, 2020)

As we all know, Nintendo has addressed the amiibo glitch involving adopting villagers that were forcibly moved out via the campsite.

That issue seemed to have been resolved, however I and a few other people have encountered a new problem.

I visited a friend who recently *forcibly moved out Ankha and sold her to someone*. However, *Ankha was for some reason in her void*. Since I had an open spot, she moved in. However, the next day her house placed but I could not access her house. Instead there is a sign on her door saying *“I’ve moved out”*. I tried TTing to the next day and *she still wasn’t gone*, and her house still had that sign up.

I’m not sure if that means I won’t be able to move villagers in or out in the meantime but that honestly sucks so much.

*PLEASE be cautious and inform Nintendo of this glitch!*
I've seen that it's happened to a few other people online but since it's not as glaring of an issue as the last 2 glitches, it might not be resolved as quickly.

——-

Update 1: some people say that reporting your problem villager to isabelle will make the house disappear! It didn’t work for me with ankha but it’s worth a try

Update 2: it appears that forcing them out via amiibo/campsite can work! Those who don’t have easy access to an amiibo will likely have to wait for a patch though


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 4, 2020)

Yep. Newest glitch involving villager trading. Honestly, I see more and more glitches and bugs in this game. Cmon Nintendoooo


----------



## Dork (Apr 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Yep. Newest glitch involving villager trading. Honestly, I see more and more glitches and bugs in this game. Cmon Nintendoooo



I love this game and appreciate and respect the workers who put in the effort to make this game but Nintendo really has to get this stuff together. This is mad annoying


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 4, 2020)

Dork said:


> I love this game and appreciate and respect the workers who put in the effort to make this game but Nintendo really has to get this stuff together. This is mad annoying



Yep, I'm upset as well considering I still don't know if my Purrl will be glitched or not. I guess tomorrow I'll find out.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 4, 2020)

I think some variation of this happened to me as well-- clearly there's a problem with how the game processes amiibo evicted villagers. I have a Kiki house on my island that has an "I've moved out" sign, and there's nothing I can do about it. It makes me not want to play the game-- heck, it kind of makes me completely want to reset my island. It's super frustrating.


----------



## Dork (Apr 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Yep, I'm upset as well considering I still don't know if my Purrl will be glitched or not. I guess tomorrow I'll find out.



was she also picked up from the void??

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



spiritslive99 said:


> I think some variation of this happened to me as well-- clearly there's a problem with how the game processes amiibo evicted villagers. I have a Kiki house on my island that has an "I've moved out" sign, and there's nothing I can do about it. It makes me not want to play the game-- heck, it kind of makes me completely want to reset my island. It's super frustrating.



ugh i feel that! it's honestly so frustrating and it reduces my motivation to play the game until it's resolved? i just want my favourite villagers.


----------



## MorsMortie (Apr 4, 2020)

Also experiencing this. Picked up Fauna, TT'd to the next day, her house is there saying "I've moved out." Who should we report it to? Is there an e-mail line or a twitter or something we should be messaging?


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info c:


----------



## Dork (Apr 4, 2020)

MorsMortie said:


> Also experiencing this. Picked up Fauna, TT'd to the next day, her house is there saying "I've moved out." Who should we report it to? Is there an e-mail line or a twitter or something we should be messaging?



You can find nintendo's support info here but it seems their business hours are closed rn  their text hotline if you live in the states is 425-970-9648


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 4, 2020)

Dork said:


> was she also picked up from the void??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> ...


im @spiritslive99 's partner and i was facilitating the trade so i can say from what the person selling the villager told me the kiki had already been forced out and given to another person. she shouldnt have been in the void but it seems it was and this glitch affected his town. its really devastating and i feel bad both for my bf and the seller who got screwed over in this transaction >.<


----------



## MorsMortie (Apr 4, 2020)

Does anyone know what happened when this happened in the past? After it was patched the first time, did these homes disappear, or did the villagers live in them..?

EDIT: I've tried moving in other villagers - I've had 2 move in, AND I've moved the glitched villager's house. It's still glitched and saying "Moved out".


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 4, 2020)

MorsMortie said:


> Does anyone know what happened when this happened in the past? After it was patched the first time, did these homes disappear, or did the villagers live in them..?
> 
> EDIT: I've tried moving in other villagers - I've had 2 move in, AND I've moved the glitched villager's house. It's still glitched and saying "Moved out".


I believe unfortunately whoever experienced this glitch lost the villager. So the plot was emptied and free once again for someone new to move in when the glitch was patched.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2020)

This is ridiculous. There's no reason why this shouldn't be fixed already. I'm so sorry this is happening to you guys. :/


----------



## beemayor (Apr 4, 2020)

probably not a helpful reply but it really surprises me that this game has had so many issues. first party nintendo products usually have a lot more stability than this... at least in my experience. i hope it gets fixed soon but the fixed the first issues with relative speed so maybe this will be the same.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 5, 2020)

oh no, i think this must be what happened to me... ellie moved out of my island naturally and then i got lily as a random move-in and got excited because i love lily, but now her house just says she moved out and i can't do anything about it. a friend of mine suggested that moving the villager's house fixed it for someone else, but for me lily doesn't show up on the list of villagers i can move despite showing on the map's list of residents! i just found out another friend recently voided her prior to me visiting him, and though i'm not sure if he forced her out via an amiibo or not, i can't think of any other way this could've happened. i really hope it's fixed soon, even if it might mean i'd lose lily, i just want the glitch to be gone and i'm so annoyed that it's happening in the first place.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 5, 2020)

i just sold deidre to someone, it went smoothly, but now ive went a day ahead and deidres house is still there :/ i was hoping to cycle out bitty after, but now that this happened idk what to do

edit: this isnt amiibo related, deidre naturally moved out but her house is still here a day later


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2020)

This lowkey makes me afraid to move anyone in/out of my town at all. It's wild how many glitches they've had to fix just in the last week or so. Makes me wonder if the game really was rushed.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i just sold deidre to someone, it went smoothly, but now ive went a day ahead and deidres house is still there :/ i was hoping to cycle out bitty after, but now that this happened idk what to do
> 
> edit: this isnt amiibo related, deidre naturally moved out but her house is still here a day later


This happened with my Molly too! She naturally moved out so I gave her to my friend, friend got her safely. But Molly's house is still there with the 'moved out' message, but she still shows up in my resident list.. a bit different to this glitch from my understanding, but this still seems like an issue(?)


----------



## tangycrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

I saw this on reddit and I guess it's happening with villagers moving out naturally as well. It seems to be that if you are able to ask the villager to move in more than once, that this will happen, as everyone who has this glitch has been able to ask the villager to move in more than once (at least in the reddit thread). If you're going to adopt a villager, see if you can ask them more than once to move in. If you can, then reset immediately (without saving). This seems to at least fix it so that you and the other person do not get a glitched plot. You won't get the villager, and they'll be voided, but it's better than having a glitched plot.


----------



## Dork (Apr 5, 2020)

tangycrossing said:


> I saw this on reddit and I guess it's happening with villagers moving out naturally as well. It seems to be that if you are able to ask the villager to move in more than once, that this will happen, as everyone who has this glitch has been able to ask the villager to move in more than once (at least in the reddit thread). If you're going to adopt a villager, see if you can ask them more than once to move in. If you can, then reset immediately (without saving). This seems to at least fix it so that you and the other person do not get a glitched plot. You won't get the villager, and they'll be voided, but it's better than having a glitched plot.



Thing is, I didn’t ask ankha to move in. You can pick up a villager from someone’s “void” by visiting them. The void is just what we call the data of a villager who has already moved out but the game recognizes that she was recently there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Note: I’ve updated the title since it appears it’s not just related to amiibos (and apparently not always villagers forced out by campsite, if I’m understanding some of these posts correctly)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> This lowkey makes me afraid to move anyone in/out of my town at all. It's wild how many glitches they've had to fix just in the last week or so. Makes me wonder if the game really was rushed.



agreed. I’m glad they got the game to us when they did but they already pushed the game back once because they were at a rush for time. I don’t doubt that they weren’t completely done troubleshooting the game even by March but released it anyway :/


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> urally and then i got lily as a random move-in and got excited because i love lily, but now her house just says she moved out and i can't do anything about it. a friend of mine suggested that moving the villager's house fixed it for someone else, but for me lily doesn't show up on the list of


Oh man this is really scary, luckily nothing has happened to me yet but I'm afraid to kick anyone out now!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 5, 2020)

This isn't good. I started the process of scanning an amiibo card to visit my campsite last night, my plan was to have the amiibo villager Diva replace Pashmina. I think I'll abandon this plan now until all this is fixed.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 5, 2020)

Today, Wolfgang asked to move in my town (even though he's a villager I acquired from the islands). I really wanted to trade him for Zucker, but I decided to make him stay for the time being as I'm just too scared about all these glitches.


----------



## Glyn (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a slightly different issue, had Rhonda asking to move out naturally (no TT/amiibo involved). Got too excited and I tried TT for the first time, to two days forward just to have the plot emptied which I managed to.
However when I TT back to the current day and time, the plot got occupied by Pietro without me doing anything. Conversation with Pierto on the next day tells me that he moved from another player's island.

I had never met Pietro on mystery islands before but I did visit some other islands online for trades. Which I assume it came from their void?
Now I am stuck with 10 villagers with no way to meet new ones anymore.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened to so many of you!  Hopefully we can bring enough light to the issue and Nintendo is diligent about fixing it.

I personally adopted Diana and Julian yesterday from a kind soul around here and I didn't run into any of the bugs (though I was very scared I would). I was at 7 villagers, so maybe that has something to do with it? Perhaps this only happens when you have 9 or 10?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to so many of you!  Hopefully we can bring enough light to the issue and Nintendo is diligent about fixing it.
> 
> I personally adopted Diana and Julian yesterday from a kind soul around here and I didn't run into any of the bugs (though I was very scared I would). I was at 7 villagers, so maybe that has something to do with it? Perhaps this only happens when you have 9 or 10?


Yes, this tends to happen when you have 10 villagers and you force another villager out


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes, this tends to happen when you have 10 villagers and you force another villager out


Yeah, seems to be the case. So sorry this happened


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Yeah, seems to be the case. So sorry this happened


It didn't happen to me at least I hope it won't, I forced my villager Maple out for Marshal who was in my campsite as a visitor (He wasn't an amiibo) I'm afraid that because I'm forcing Maple out the glitch will happen to me!


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> It didn't happen to me at least I hope it won't, I forced my villager Maple out for Marshal who was in my campsite as a visitor (He wasn't an amiibo) I'm afraid that because I'm forcing Maple out the glitch will happen to me!


Oh apologies, I misread the thread. I guess we can only hope you don't run into the glitch!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Oh apologies, I misread the thread. I guess we can only hope you don't run into the glitch!


Yea I will be very upset if it happens to me, literally I was screaming when I saw Marshal In my campsite!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 5, 2020)

tangycrossing said:


> I saw this on reddit and I guess it's happening with villagers moving out naturally as well. It seems to be that if you are able to ask the villager to move in more than once, that this will happen, as everyone who has this glitch has been able to ask the villager to move in more than once (at least in the reddit thread). If you're going to adopt a villager, see if you can ask them more than once to move in. If you can, then reset immediately (without saving). This seems to at least fix it so that you and the other person do not get a glitched plot. You won't get the villager, and they'll be voided, but it's better than having a glitched plot.



Oh god, this happened to me just today -- my friend got Lily in boxes for me and after I convinced her to move in, I spoke to her again and went through the same dialogue. I really hope she doesn't end up with a glitched plot, she did this specifically for me because she got her hands on a Lily amiibo and knows how much I love her


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 5, 2020)

Let's not put too much blame on Nintendo, their games have always been ridiculously polished but bugs are always difficult to exterminate entirely, ESPECIALLY for such a complex game as this and ESPECIALLY so early after release.

I'm sorry for everybody who got this bug, and hope they will fix it soon. They have been really effective with updates lately.

Just remember that the people who work on this game are also human, and not infallible. It's a very harsh work environment, especially in Japan. All we can do is help them along by reporting these issues and trust that they want to create a good experience for all of us.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 5, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Let's not put too much blame on Nintendo, their games have always been ridiculously polished but bugs are always difficult to exterminate entirely, ESPECIALLY for such a complex game as this and ESPECIALLY so early after release.


But we are not beta-tester... we payed for a completed game, It's a shame that a game came out with these issues.
Remember when old games were released without any trouble?
btw i agree with you, with education we need to report the bug.

Anyways i adopted Flora and she is fine,   tomorrow is the turn of Cranston... fingers crossed...! 


EDIT: the bug was already reported here:




__





						"i've moved out" villager glitch!
					

hi! yesterday i tried to adopt julian (kicked from amiibo i believe) from someone and i found a new glitch. i thought it was safe to adopt since 1.1.2 came out, and everything seemed pretty normal. the plot of land read that it was reserved for julian's home, so i saved and ended.  the next day...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 5, 2020)

LaFra said:


> But we are not beta-tester... we payed for a completed game, It's a shame that a game came out with these issues.
> Remember when old game were released without any trouble?
> btw i agree with you, with education we need to report the bug.
> 
> Anyways i adopted Flora and she is fine,   tomorrow is the turn of Cranston... fingers crossed...!



No game has been released without bugs. Ever. And Nintendo, in comparison with western game companies, are *incredibly* thorough with their polish. Why? Because in Japan, people *literally* work themselves to death. All that polish has a cost, and I want people to remember that.

I'm not saying that we should just accept game-breaking bugs like this, certainly not! Just that we need to remember that game developers are also people.

I don't mean to sound harsh or anything and I'm definitely not attacking anybody in this thread, you have a right to be upset, I just want to issue a reminder that perfect polish has it's cost. 

It's already incredibly bad in western game companies, and those games are *riddled *with bugs. There is a culture of "crunch" in the game dev world, that is, you are expected to work overtime with no pay. If you don't, you'll get fired.

Trust me, I know, I work in the industry. It's not a dreamworld. A perfect game has it's cost.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 5, 2020)

Dork said:


> You can find nintendo's support info here but it seems their business hours are closed rn  their text hotline if you live in the states is 425-970-9648


Nintendo's customer support line is open 6 AM to 7 PM PST. I'd recommend calling since the chat and SMS lines tend to get pretty busy, but SMS is the best if you're planning on doing other things that day. Just keep in mind that you won't receive a response outside of business hours.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 5, 2020)

This also happened to me but It was with tia and fang. Went to go pick up fang and moved a day for him to move in. Then went to go check tia only for her pop up to say she moved out when she gave no indication that she was moving...I hope they fix this tbh. I keep tting but the plot remains there with the same dialogue


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 5, 2020)

Just a quick update: I did get Purrl through forced amiibo and she looks like she’s good. No glitch yet, at least


----------



## LaFra (Apr 5, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> No game has been released without bugs. Ever. And Nintendo, in comparison with western game companies, are *incredibly* thorough with their polish. Why? Because in Japan, people *literally* work themselves to death. All that polish has a cost, and I want people to remember that.
> 
> I'm not saying that we should just accept game-breaking bugs like this, certainly not! Just that we need to remember that game developers are also people.
> 
> ...


You are right to this point, japan works are always been polished, my concern was about to defend these even if they've got some problems = "it's fine if a game is released with bugs/glitches, they can always fix". This is a bad mindset, a game must be free from flaws, as much as possible. Take more time to develop it if necessary. ^__^ 

"A delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad." Shigeru Miyamoto

Anyways even if I would have preferred a game without these flaws, I'm nicely surprised how fast they are working to fixing!


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 5, 2020)

LaFra said:


> You are right to this point, japan works are always been polished, my concern was about to defend these even if they've got some problems = "it's fine if a game is released with bugs/glitches, they can always fix". This is a bad mindset, a game must be free from flaws, as much as possible. Take more time to develop it if necessary. ^__^
> 
> "A delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad." Shigeru Miyamoto
> 
> Anyways even if I would have preferred a game without these flaws, I'm nicely surprised how fast they are working to fixing!



Yes of course, but the game is nearly perfectly polished as it is!! This current bug is a very complex and specific one. It'd be another story if there were bugs all over, but as it is, the game is like 99% perfectly polished. Again, not saying we should just accept it, just to excersize some compassion and understanding. Ever played a Bethesda game? ...


----------



## LaFra (Apr 5, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Ever played a Bethesda game? ...







Bugout 76, whops i mean fallout 76


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Apr 5, 2020)

oh boy. i just placed my 10th plot and adopted ankha who was kicked out via amiibo...i hope this doesn't get affected because i will literally be heart broken
side note: this glitch seems to be. affecting people who tt? not tt shaming but it seems that the only ones having issues are the ones who tt forward/backward.  i dont tt so i will see what happens tomorrow, but as of now, the plot says "Sold to ankha"


----------



## tangycrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

Dork said:


> Thing is, I didn’t ask ankha to move in. You can pick up a villager from someone’s “void” by visiting them. The void is just what we call the data of a villager who has already moved out but the game recognizes that she was recently there.





Yeah I've heard you could pick them up from the void is as well, so I mean in those situations it wouldn't help but if you're deliberately adopting someone it helps. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I just got Audie from a friend (not forced out) and when she moved in her interior had completely different furniture and flooring/wallpaper. It’s really weird but it also actually oddly enough suits her really well... dare I say better than her actual interior. The exterior is fine. I didn’t time travel so it’s strange.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 5, 2020)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oh boy. i just placed my 10th plot and adopted ankha who was kicked out via amiibo...i hope this doesn't get affected because i will literally be heart broken
> side note: this glitch seems to be. affecting people who tt? not tt shaming but it seems that the only ones having issues are the ones who tt forward/backward.  i dont tt so i will see what happens tomorrow, but as of now, the plot says "Sold to ankha"



I don’t TT and it happened to me— so I’m not sure that has anything to do with it. I hope Ankha arrives safely!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 5, 2020)

i have a similar issue! i put down a plot yesterday and immediately visited someone to adopt dizzy from them (they'd gotten him from a mystery island and moved him out naturally, so no amiibo was involved), and when i came back, the plot said that hippeux had bought it. i figured hippeux had been in my void and bought the plot in the, like, 5 minutes it took me to get dizzy. but today, when i checked hippeux's house, expecting him to be moving in, i just get the "i've moved out message"

super disappointing ;; if anyone finds a fix PLEASE let me know :''')


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 5, 2020)

wow, this is literally so disappointing. i don't understand why they can't get it together already.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Well, I just got Audie from a friend (not forced out) and when she moved in her interior had completely different furniture and flooring/wallpaper. It’s really weird but it also actually oddly enough suits her really well... dare I say better than her actual interior. The exterior is fine. I didn’t time travel so it’s strange.



Disregard my post guys, I didn’t know the pink/pastel look wasn’t her actual interior and that the blue/beach look is. So my game didn’t glitch. I feel so bad for all of you who are having problems. I hope this gets fixed.


----------



## Dork (Apr 5, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Nintendo's customer support line is open 6 AM to 7 PM PST. I'd recommend calling since the chat and SMS lines tend to get pretty busy, but SMS is the best if you're planning on doing other things that day. Just keep in mind that you won't receive a response outside of business hours.



Yes this!!!
Reminder to contact Nintendo today if you want to bring the issue to their attention asap!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 5, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Oh man this is really scary, luckily nothing has happened to me yet but I'm afraid to kick anyone out now!


since it seems that she came from my friend's void, i think you'd be okay if you haven't visited/been visited by anyone who's voided a villager lately...? i'm not sure though because when i was talking to the friend who voided lily, he told me that another friend of ours also got his lily and got a glitched "this plot is reserved for (blank)'s home" plot from her back when that glitch was still going on! so unless it's a coincidence and i interacted with someone else who had also voided lily, then _his _voided lily somehow passed on to 2 people and glitched 2 games  it's really worrying and i'm afraid to have anyone else move out now as well.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> since it seems that she came from my friend's void, i think you'd be okay if you haven't visited/been visited by anyone who's voided a villager lately...? i'm not sure though because when i was talking to the friend who voided lily, he told me that another friend of ours also got his lily and got a glitched "this plot is reserved for (blank)'s home" plot from her back when that glitch was still going on! so unless it's a coincidence and i interacted with someone else who had also voided lily, then _his _voided lily somehow passed on to 2 people and glitched 2 games  it's really worrying and i'm afraid to have anyone else move out now as well.


Luckily the glitch didn't happen to me, Maple moved out safety and Marshal moved in safely so I'm happy!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 5, 2020)

as a follow up deidres house is gone but I still dk why it took more than a day, still scary tho


----------



## Jay (Apr 5, 2020)

one of my villagers that's an amiibo wants to move out, if i gave them away will there be a glitch involved? because I wont do that if so lol


----------



## Dork (Apr 5, 2020)

Jay said:


> one of my villagers that's an amiibo wants to move out, if i gave them away will there be a glitch involved? because I wont do that if so lol


It’s hard to tell for certain tbh :/ I’m not sure what the proper safe steps are

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

and as an update ankha’s ghost house is still here blah


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 5, 2020)

All of this is extremely worrying, especially since I've visited a lot of islands and I don't know which one of my friends villagers have been sent to the void. I want to go island hopping today to look for a new villager with NMT, but seeing that someone above had a random move-in while going to adopt a villager from someone else is worrisome. Should I just hold off on building new plots entirely until its fixed?


----------



## Shinon (Apr 5, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Yep. Newest glitch involving villager trading. Honestly, I see more and more glitches and bugs in this game. Cmon Nintendoooo



I mean, or everyone could stop using exploits and blaming Nintendo for that causing glitchy behavior in the game? Because from everything I've read about how this operates, it's essentially a soft exploit of game mechanics to achieve a metasystem never intended in the game. Unless by trading you meant just visiting other islands and hoping random luck is on your side? If so, then pardon my terse intro.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Shinon said:


> I mean, or everyone could stop using exploits and blaming Nintendo for that causing glitchy behavior in the game? Because from everything I've read about how this operates, it's essentially a soft exploit of game mechanics to achieve a metasystem never intended in the game. Unless by trading you meant just visiting other islands and hoping random luck is on your side? If so, then pardon my terse intro.


what do you mean by this? what exploits - tting, amiibos, adopting villagers from other towns?


----------



## Shinon (Apr 5, 2020)

That's why I ended with saying if it was just normal visiting islands and hoping for that best, then excuse the earlier statement. But there are also the exploitative methods which involve gaming (heh) the systems involved in villager AI to achieve a single specific outcome.


----------



## Dork (Apr 5, 2020)

Shinon said:


> That's why I ended with saying if it was just normal visiting islands and hoping for that best, then excuse the earlier statement. But there are also the exploitative methods which involve gaming (heh) the systems involved in villager AI to achieve a single specific outcome.



i don’t see how exploits have anything to do with the current glitches. The first one involved forcing out villager via campsite which is literally a game mechanic that was glitched from the beginning. The second one involved balloons no longer appearing after you’ve popped 300 which is a necessary game mechanic especially regarding the current events. And this glitch involves moving in villagers that were forced out either by picking them up from the void or otherwise. This literally has nothing to do with exploits.


----------



## thanny (Apr 6, 2020)

Hopefully Nintendo will fix this bizarre issue altogether regarding villagers moving in and out altogether, an old issue got fixed just for a new one to pop up... Just going to be sharing some more variables that happened personally to me.

I put down a plot just for a tenth villager with no one in mind to move in. During the vacancy of the plot, I have been travelling to most of my friends' islands. One of my friends happened to have Friga move out a few days prior to my most recent visit. So when I return to my island, I get Friga, which is perfectly normal in a gameplay perspective. Later I check the house sign, and it says "I've moved out!" like many posters have reported here. I have talked to his Friga in a few instances but has never specifically asked her to move to my island. And the most mind-blowing thing is, she's got requested to move to someone else's island which she agreed to and is now operating normally on another player island.

So apparently the issue is not limited to only inviting/evicting a specific villager, but also if you're unlucky. unsuspectingly and naively put down a plot, you're also exposed to this bug...


----------



## cheezu (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes, of course, game developers are only human and I'm happy that, at the very least, Nintendo are addressing these glitches.
However; for a game where villager move-ins and move-outs are such a paramount part, I'd have expected this to be tested thoroughly before the game release and it just seems like it wasn't.
This isn't just a minor glitch such as a mistranslation or funny dialogue... this is really game-breaking - imagine having your lovely island and anticipating your favorite arrival the next day only to have their plot glitched/the "move out" sign there and not really being able to proceed.

It's because of this glitch that I'm worried to invite in amiibos that I've spent a lot of money on or do trades with people.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 6, 2020)

update on my glitched lily plot: absolutely nothing has changed, i still have that stupid "i've moved out" message on her house, but when i held a ceremony to celebrate building a new incline she showed up to celebrate. what is going on here lmao


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Apr 6, 2020)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oh boy. i just placed my 10th plot and adopted ankha who was kicked out via amiibo...i hope this doesn't get affected because i will literally be heart broken


alright so today i got the announcement she moved in, went to her house, and everything was normal! she was scanned in via amiibo and kicked out via amiibo but so far, everything is good


----------



## LaFra (Apr 6, 2020)

LaFra said:


> Anyways i adopted Flora and she is fine,  tomorrow is the turn of Cranston... fingers crossed...!


Just a little upgrade. 
Flora, Cranston and Phil are all adopted and fine. Luckily no glitches... !


----------



## Liyona (Apr 6, 2020)

I did it also with Diania and I have the same I've moved out sign in her door, my friend make her move out via amiibo card, and i don't know what to do, its so annoying, i reported to nintendo but let's see when they fix it... What solution are you doing? Kick them off?, Wait? For me she appears in my list of residents, but not showing up never.  I don't know if move the house, try to kick her or what...


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 6, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> update on my glitched lily plot: absolutely nothing has changed, i still have that stupid "i've moved out" message on her house, but when i held a ceremony to celebrate building a new incline she showed up to celebrate. what is going on here lmao





Liyona said:


> I did it also with Diania and I have the same I've moved out sign in her door, my friend make her move out via amiibo card, and i don't know what to do, its so annoying, i reported to nintendo but let's see when they fix it... What solution are you doing? Kick them off?, Wait? For me she appears in my list of residents, but not showing up never.  I don't know if move the house, try to kick her or what...



That's so sad to hear. Seems everytime they patch the game screw up something new... I will not give in adoption my neighbours to anyone... I dont want to break their games.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 6, 2020)

I had a plot glitch today as well.

I moved Bianca in via amiibo, kicking Diva out. Her house is the correct exterior, and when I go up to the door it says she is "out to play" rather than moving out. 

Her icon is blank on the map and I can't find her anywhere. 

I have moved in amiibo fine before, but I moved them into empty plots.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Apparently I did this to my friend  Sold Freya to someone but from my void also went to my friend. Today the moved out glitch happened to her. Someone said they got the messed up house to leave by reporting the villager to Isabelle but my friend hasn't tried it. It feels even worse knowing you can screw up someone else's game unintentionally...


----------



## monhogee97 (Apr 6, 2020)

I think one way to tell if the villager will be glitched is if when you can ask them to move to your island multiple times. At least that's what happened to my Fang and Sherb


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 7, 2020)

okay so. idk if this would work for anyone else's situation, but refresher on what happened with lily for me: as far as i can tell, she came from my friend's void after someone else moved out--completely naturally, no amiibo forceouts. the following day her plot was being built as normal but then the next day after that she was nowhere to be found, with her house being there but simply saying "i've moved out - lily" on the door.

i've been really afraid to try pushing her out with an amiibo because i was worried about glitching my game even more, but my brother who i share my island with said i should just go for it. so i replaced her with snake and now snake is successfully on my island where lily's glitch house used to be! for anyone who something similar has happened to, if you have amiibo cards this just might be what you have to do as nothing else i tried worked and i was tired of waiting for it to be patched. i tried a lot of TTing, complaining to isabelle as someone else suggested, and even moving her house but the option literally wasn't there for me. trying an amiibo forceout was all i could do and it seems to have worked.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 7, 2020)

not another glitch....... so happy this didn't happen to me as i adopted a villager recently, that would suck so bad

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

okay like people have said, developers are just human but what coding are they making for one of the _most_ important part of the game cause this???? i'm sorry this kind of glitch is unacceptable because it could ruin your game or map. you spent DAYS and HOURS to beautify it. even when the first glitch appeared, people had to discover themselves how to fix it. i'll understand if it's just a spawn rate glitch or something that doesn't save until the next day but NOT this major. COME ON NINTENDO


----------



## Ras (Apr 7, 2020)

I took Butch from the campsite and was planning to scan in Dobie to replace him. With all of this, I'm not taking the risk. As I move in Butch, Erik is coming in from a mystery tour and now I'm just hoping they come through okay.


----------



## Dork (Apr 7, 2020)

WolfyWolf said:


> Apparently I did this to my friend  Sold Freya to someone but from my void also went to my friend. Today the moved out glitch happened to her. Someone said they got the messed up house to leave by reporting the villager to Isabelle but my friend hasn't tried it. It feels even worse knowing you can screw up someone else's game unintentionally...



i tried this! I reported ankha to isabelle and nothing happened- her house is still there :/ ill keep trying though

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



starlightsong said:


> okay so. idk if this would work for anyone else's situation, but refresher on what happened with lily for me: as far as i can tell, she came from my friend's void after someone else moved out--completely naturally, no amiibo forceouts. the following day her plot was being built as normal but then the next day after that she was nowhere to be found, with her house being there but simply saying "i've moved out - lily" on the door.
> 
> i've been really afraid to try pushing her out with an amiibo because i was worried about glitching my game even more, but my brother who i share my island with said i should just go for it. so i replaced her with snake and now snake is successfully on my island where lily's glitch house used to be! for anyone who something similar has happened to, if you have amiibo cards this just might be what you have to do as nothing else i tried worked and i was tired of waiting for it to be patched. i tried a lot of TTing, complaining to isabelle as someone else suggested, and even moving her house but the option literally wasn't there for me. trying an amiibo forceout was all i could do and it seems to have worked.



that’s great for those who have amiibo! I unfortunately don’t so I have to wait for this to be patched )’: I’m glad you managed to get her out though!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 7, 2020)

Dork said:


> that’s great for those who have amiibo! I unfortunately don’t so I have to wait for this to be patched )’: I’m glad you managed to get her out though!



yeah, it really sucks and i hate how it's the only solution that i've been able to make work as it's just not an option for everyone  i'm glad it got her out without breaking my game any further like i was afraid of, but still really hoping for everyone else's sake that nintendo patches this soon.


----------



## ryuk (Apr 7, 2020)

uggh, i hate this but i’m relieved to know i’m not the only one experiencing it and hopefully it’ll be fixed :// i inadvertently picked up a glitched gabi from someone’s void while doing trades on other islands... i didn’t even mean to get a new villager move in, so that makes this even more scary since it means anyone can get a glitched villager just from visiting other towns. i’m gonna try complaining about her and see if that works


----------



## Enderguyk9 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can moving there plot work if it lets you?


----------

